# birthdays



## mmaria (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomorrow is my birthday. 

Well, I've realized that just now... 

I don't pay much of attention to my birthdays, and sometimes I'm sorry for that. Sometimes I would like to have any feeling related to that day.

My husband mentioned my birthday and asked me where we'll be going on dinner, I answered, and that was it. Tomorrow is also the day when fly fishing season starts.

It's just another day...

I doubt I'm alone in this... So, how do you feel about your birthday?


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 28, 2014)

At my age 51, it's just another day.  I actually forget sometimes.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 28, 2014)

As long as it's another day on this side of the dirt, I'm good with it. Typically it's a dinner at the weekend closest to our b-days.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 28, 2014)

but but but when did you start not to care?


----------



## ronlane (Feb 28, 2014)

mmaria said:


> but but but when did you start not to care?



I have sometimers disease. I don't remember.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 28, 2014)

ronlane said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > but but but when did you start not to care?
> ...


Now thats a good one.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 28, 2014)

mmaria, Happy Birthday today for tomorrow.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 28, 2014)

mmaria said:


> but but but when did you start not to care?



My best guess is probably 15 or 20 years ago when I was around 30ish.  Most often I would hope it went unnoticed particularly at work.  For what ever reason I just never wanted the attention even though I appreciated it.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 28, 2014)

Be 51 in March, So B-Days just remind me I am getting old.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 28, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> mmaria, Happy Birthday today for tomorrow.



thank you! 

see I already feel better about my birthday :hug::


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 28, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Be 51 in March, So B-Days just remind me I am getting old.



Me too.  I also forget how old I am.  My mind is still fairly immature.

People my age seem old to me.


----------



## runnah (Feb 28, 2014)

I stopped once life got in the way.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 28, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Be 51 in March, So B-Days just remind me I am getting old.
> ...



I've found it more fun to act my shoe size than my age.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 28, 2014)

mmaria said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > mmaria, Happy Birthday today for tomorrow.
> ...



Indeed....Happy Birthday MMARIA!!!!!!!

For the most part, all I did on facebook for the last year or so was wish people happy birthday.  It was about as much of facebook as I could stand.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 28, 2014)

Happy birthday mmaria.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 28, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Most often I would hope it went unnoticed particularly at work.  For what ever reason I just never wanted the attention even though I appreciated it.



exactly my thoughts...


----------



## runnah (Feb 28, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Be 51 in March, So B-Days just remind me I am getting old.
> ...




You got a younger wife right? That is the secret right there.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 28, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Indeed....Happy Birthday MMARIA!!!!!!!
> 
> For the most part, all I did on facebook for the last year or so was wish people happy birthday.  It was about as much of facebook as I could stand.



oh... I forgot  facebook... 



ronlane said:


> Happy birthday mmaria.



Thank you guys!

This world needs more :hug::


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > DarkShadow said:
> ...



Actually the same age.  I can only imagine how out of control I would be with a younger wife.


----------



## runnah (Feb 28, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Actually the same age.  I can only imagine how out of control I would be with a younger wife.



Wow, she looks much younger.


----------



## runnah (Feb 28, 2014)

v&#353;etko najlep&#353;ie k narodeninám

did I google that properly?


----------



## mmaria (Feb 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the same age.  I can only imagine how out of control I would be with a younger wife.
> ...



yes she is


----------



## mmaria (Feb 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> v&#353;etko najlep&#353;ie k narodeninám
> 
> did I google that properly?



oh runnah! You've made my day and this birthday unforgettable! Thank you so much for your effort  but... that's not my language

:hug:::hug:::hug::


----------



## ratssass (Feb 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday mmmmmmmmmaria!!

Isn't it fun being immature Jack???!! Physically,I definately feel 51,but mentally.....still goin' through puberty!!LOL

I was actually fortunate to cheat the clock out of a year.When I was 48,I somehow convinced myself that my next birthday was the big 5-0....right up to the day when my wife made me do the math.Shows how much I pay attention.Just another day.....


----------



## runnah (Feb 28, 2014)

mmaria said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > v&#353;etko najlep&#353;ie k narodeninám
> ...



Sorry I get my eastern European countries all mixed up.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> Sorry I get my eastern European countries all mixed up.





I'll forgive you if you're capable to pronounce that       v&#353;etko najlep&#353;ie k narodeninám


----------



## mmaria (Feb 28, 2014)

ratssass said:


> I was actually fortunate to cheat the clock out of a year.When I was 48,I somehow convinced myself that my next birthday was the big 5-0....right up to the day when my wife made me do the math.Shows how much I pay attention.Just another day.....



that's actually a nice strategy to use!


----------



## ratssass (Feb 28, 2014)

mmaria said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I get my eastern European countries all mixed up.
> ...



....he's still struggling with "Get moose and squirrel"


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 28, 2014)

People say I look about 10 yrs younger then I am and my wife says sometime I act like are children. I think my voice sounds young sometime to because when I get a unknown caller that I decide to answer, they ask if my mom or dad is home.Dad can't come to the phone because he died and mom is in the old folks home since her stroke.They hang up all the time. All True just, being honest with them.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 28, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> People say I look about 10 yrs younger then I am



picture please


----------



## TimothyJinx (Feb 28, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> People my age seem old to me.



Exactly. I'm 53 and when I see people my age they look like they're 60 or 70. Then I think, geez, do I look like that! Probably.

Anyway, happy birthday Maria!


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 28, 2014)

Clothing on or off,Oh hell thats a scary thought,I scare my self when i am naked in a mirror.:lmao: I hate my picture taken.


----------



## limr (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh, happy happy happy birthday, mariacim! 

I don't know why, but as of this moment, I've started thinking of you as 'mariacim'. Some explanation: the -cim is a Turkish suffix that is often added to names or terms of endearment. It roughly translates as "my dear", so "mariacim" means "my dear maria". It's pronounced -jim, as in the English name Jim.

On to birthdays: I often don't think about my birthday, and then suddenly it's just a few days away and I start thinking about it. It's not a big deal, but I do still feel like it's different from other days. I've always liked milestones and rituals, so I do actually like to mark the day in some small way, even just for myself. The decade birthdays are a bigger deal I think, so I threw myself a big party for my 40th and will do again when I hit 50. And a little while back, one of my sisters decided that we should give each other a small piece of jewelry from Tiffany's on decade birthdays, so also on my 40th, we made a trip to Tiffany's so I could pick something out. I've got a little while before I decide on what I'll want for 50 

For the past 4-5 years or so, my sisters and mother and I all go out for lunch for our birthdays. My sisters and I have lunch together once a month, so the only thing that's really different about the birthday lunches is that my mother is invited and there are presents!

Come to think of it, my birthday is coming up in...hrm, a week and a half.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 28, 2014)

I think I look exactly my age. people think that also, actually, they take 2-3 years off but that's nothing


----------



## mmaria (Feb 28, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Clothing on or off,Oh hell thats a scary thought,I scare my self when i am naked in a mirror.:lmao: I hate my picture taken.



don't make excuses! just give us some pict


----------



## TimothyJinx (Feb 28, 2014)

mmaria said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Clothing on or off,Oh hell thats a scary thought,I scare my self when i am naked in a mirror.:lmao: I hate my picture taken.
> ...



Maria, in case you haven't seen it, there is a thread on here somewhere where people have posted pics of themselves.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 28, 2014)

HaHa I deleted mine.Now you can't see me HaHa.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 28, 2014)

limr said:


> Oh, happy happy happy birthday, mariacim!
> 
> I don't know why, but as of this moment, I've started thinking of you as 'mariacim'. Some explanation: the -cim is a Turkish suffix that is often added to names or terms of endearment. It roughly translates as "my dear", so "mariacim" means "my dear maria". It's pronounced -jim, as in the English name Jim.
> 
> ...



so is it 09. or 10. of March?

thank you! :hug::

I pronounced that mariacim as soon as I read it  oh ...  wait ... here's another :hug::

I wish I could have a lunch with my brothers tomorrow but that's not doable, one is in USA, another is four hours ride from me (that is not bad but still we wont see each other).

 Skype will help a bit


----------



## mmaria (Feb 28, 2014)

TimothyJinx said:


> Maria, in case you haven't seen it, there is a thread on here somewhere where people have posted pics of themselves.


well there's no DarkShadow there...


----------



## mmaria (Feb 28, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> HaHa I deleted mine.Now you can't see me HaHa.


maybe you'll post one from your birthday


----------



## limr (Feb 28, 2014)

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, happy happy happy birthday, mariacim!
> ...



11 March.

I have one sister in Florida, so she can't come to our sisters' lunch, but the others are only half an hour away. But one year, the three of us flew to Florida to surprise her and we had a whole sisters' slumber party weekend! One of my favorite memories.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 28, 2014)

limr said:


> I have one sister in Florida, so she can't come to our sisters' lunch, but the others are only half an hour away. But one year, the three of us flew to Florida to surprise her and we had a whole sisters' slumber party weekend! One of my favorite memories.


wow... really nice!

I kind of wish I had a sister.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 28, 2014)

I need to go now... I need to sleep


Thank you for your wishes and the talk! I laughed a lot! That's the best present one can give me for my birthday! 

runnah certainly gave me the most original birthday present ever!!! Thank you :hugs:



carry on with your thoughts about your birthdays


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 28, 2014)

ratssass said:


> Happy Birthday mmmmmmmmmaria!!
> 
> Isn't it fun being immature Jack???!! Physically,I definately feel 51,but mentally.....still goin' through puberty!!LOL
> 
> I was actually fortunate to cheat the clock out of a year.When I was 48,I somehow convinced myself that my next birthday was the big 5-0....right up to the day when my wife made me do the math.Shows how much I pay attention.Just another day.....



It most certainly is fun.  And, sshhh  (i have a built in excuse when things don't go right).


----------



## 71M (Feb 28, 2014)

mmaria said:


> So, how do you feel about your birthday?



A sixty-five year old lady told me yesterday that her recent birthday "was just a number", according to her eight year old grandson. That's an old head on young shoulders!


----------



## terri (Feb 28, 2014)

> Oh, happy happy happy birthday, mariacim!
> 
> I don't know why, but as of this moment, I've started thinking of you as  'mariacim'. Some explanation: the -cim is a Turkish suffix that is  often added to names or terms of endearment. It roughly translates as  "my dear", so "mariacim" means "my dear maria". It's pronounced -jim, as  in the English name Jim.



That is so sweet, I just love it!    

Happy Birthday, mariacim!   I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 28, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday.


----------



## EOV (Mar 1, 2014)

Yikes! I don't know how to follow Derrel. But let me be the first to congratulate you a happy birthday on your birthday (at least in the Pacific time zone). 

On a side note comedian Demitri Martin has a bit about giving flowers to people. He says something to the effect - here are some flowers, now watch them die. So giving flowers is like reminding people of their mortality. He says it way funnier than I can retell it.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday.

At some point in my life is I had hopes that my birthday would be a national holiday, that beautiful women would throw themselves at me just so they could say they had slept with me and that important and powerful people would ask my opinion, even if it wasn't needed just to be in my aura.

At this point it is possible all that may not happen. 

If my birthday falls on a weekday, I treat myself by not going to the gym. 
My favorite present is my wife not having any chores for me and my children calling. 
My favorite single moment is when I see other guys, my age, in the gym and realize how crappy they look compared to me - a kind of by comparison. - a kind of _schadenfreude._


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 1, 2014)

I pay attention to them, especially the milestone ones.

I recently lost my Dad, and one of the questions I get is "How old was her?"

He was 80.

He had 80 great years. He had 80 great summers, which included boating on the Hudson and fishing off of Montauk. He had 80 great winters of skiing in Vermont and shoveling his driveway. He had 80 great Christmases surrounding by a loving family. He welcomed in 80 new years, many of them with revelry and a beer in his hand. In 80 years he was a sailor during a war, a New York State Trooper and an Exxon driver. In 80 years he had two sons and three wives, a granddaughter and a grandson.

When I go, I'd like someone to answer in a similar fashion as opposed to saying "Hmmmm... Not really sure"...


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 1, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


I'm not sure I remember mine.


----------



## paigew (Mar 1, 2014)

Happy birthday Maria! I am not too big on birthdays, I think I'm too busy to make a big deal about them...except my kids birthdays obviously 

I hope your birthday is awesome!


----------



## Warhorse (Mar 1, 2014)

Happy B'Day!

I almost mourn mine anymore.


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 1, 2014)

Late ! mmaria, Happy Birthday


----------



## jenko (Mar 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday, mmaria!

Hope you have a wonderful day! 

:smileys:


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 1, 2014)

runnah said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > DarkShadow said:
> ...



Yep wife is 43 but looks way younger.Thats a good thing for us oldies.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 1, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


Jaca, I would make your head spin.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 1, 2014)

kathyt said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Spinner?  Hmmmm, where have I heard that term before? :scratch::bounce:


----------



## pgriz (Mar 1, 2014)

Mmaria, happy birthday!  I personally can easily ignore mine, but what makes them special for me are the notes of love that I get from my wife, my daughters, and the rest of the family.  They (my family that is) are the reason why going around ol sol one more time is worth it.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you all so much!

I'm giving lots of hugs here and now



terri said:


> Happy Birthday, mariacim!   I hope you have a wonderful day!


 terricim:hug::


LarryLomona said:


> Late ! mmaria, Happy Birthday


no, you're not late:hug::



jenko said:


> Happy Birthday, mmaria!
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day!
> 
> :smileys:


 :hug::


EIngerson said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I remember mine&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


 Someone surely does :hug::



paigew said:


> Happy birthday Maria! I am not too big on birthdays, I think I'm too busy to make a big deal about them...except my kids birthdays obviously
> 
> I hope your birthday is awesome!


 Yeah, I know what you mean being busy and kids... :hug::



Warhorse said:


> Happy B'Day!
> 
> I almost mourn mine anymore.


 Is it wrong to lol on that one? :hug::



Well it wasn't wonderful and awesome bday, but it was ok really. The day started nicely. I found the present on mirror. Hb bought me a perfume.
After seeing Derrel's cake I started to bake a cake I love, with my children. We made a chaos in the kitchen! But in the moment when I needed some eggs, they weren't good enough, so I got nervous because I was already in the groccery store and I gave up! I made it an hour ago. 

We agreed to make a bbq with few friends on the place they'll be fishing. The weather was awful, freezing and wind was strong. We almost didn't do it. We thought that the people there have bbq, they had something else (don't know proper Englis word for that)
The trouble is that I rarely, rarely eat meat and in my surrounding everyone loves meat. I always carry vegetables trying to convert them  I don't eat pork and they bought lots of pork. I bought lots of vegetable. At the end they all eat vegetable with a bit of chicken breasts and they couldn't eat pork, they left it for tomorrow. I snapped just a few photos. I need to transfer them from my camera so I can show you that vegetables can be great 






Derrel said:


> View attachment 67788


 Derrel, honestly, I saw this this morning when I woke up, but couldn't reply anything because my phone and forum don't get along. I can't type anything... Anyway, when I saw the cake I realize that I totally forgot about making the real cake (not saying that yours is not real but you know what I mean  ) so, thank you for the cake and reminding me that I need to bake one for my birthday! Thank you for making me pretty in your cartoon! That was a really nice gift, I'll save it to my computer (my hair is dark red, do you allow editing on this? ) :hug::




EOV said:


> Yikes! I don't know how to follow Derrel. But let me be the first to congratulate you a happy birthday on your birthday (at least in the Pacific time zone).
> 
> On a side note comedian Demitri Martin has a bit about giving flowers to people. He says something to the effect - here are some flowers, now watch them die. So giving flowers is like reminding people of their mortality. He says it way funnier than I can retell it.


 EOV, I really appreciate you congratulating! but... on the other side....where are those flowers!? Gimme flowers! I like them while they last! :hug::



The_Traveler said:


> Happy Birthday.
> 
> At some point in my life is I had hopes that my birthday would be a national holiday, that beautiful women would throw themselves at me just so they could say they had slept with me and that important and powerful people would ask my opinion, even if it wasn't needed just to be in my aura.
> 
> ...



Thank you Lew! Again, I enjoy your sense of humor :hug::


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 1, 2014)

:angry1::madmad::blackeye:


----------



## mmaria (Mar 1, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Mmaria, happy birthday!  I personally can easily ignore mine, but what makes them special for me are the notes of love that I get from my wife, my daughters, and the rest of the family.  They (my family that is) are the reason why going around ol sol one more time is worth it.



Thank you pgriz! That's really nice! My 3 year old daughter drew me some trees for my birthday  priceless

I really don't care about the presents, all I care is attention.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Mar 1, 2014)

Happy birthday mmaria.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 1, 2014)

HughGuessWho said:


> Happy birthday mmaria.



oh clown... just come here for a :hug::


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 1, 2014)

Happy birthday kiddo , you have a good heart. Hope the day finishes great for you.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 1, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Happy birthday kiddo , you have a good heart. Hope the day finishes great for you.



oh... no one called me kiddo... so sweet... Thanks :hug::

a bit more time and I'm off to bed. its 10:30pm here and I'm really tired. I've just tried my cake and it's awesome. 

That's actually a nice way of ending this day. The cake and great wishes from you guys!


----------



## mishele (Mar 1, 2014)

Happy happy!!


----------



## mmaria (Mar 1, 2014)

mishele :hug::

I'm hypnotized by that animation


----------



## Tiller (Mar 1, 2014)

mutlu y&#305;llar mmaria!

Did I get the language right?


----------



## mmaria (Mar 1, 2014)

Tiller said:


> mutlu y&#305;llar mmaria!
> 
> Did I get the language right?



no no  

that's Turkish and I pasted that in Google translate. It said Happy anniversary or birthday or year... Anyone knows Turkish?

but, the language barrier isn't issue here. I know what you meant  :hug::


----------



## mmaria (Mar 1, 2014)

ok people

once again Thank you so much! This was my first birthday with a forum ... and I must say it, it was great spending some time with you :hug:: I meant this thread to be about birthdays in general, but I like it this way 
I haven't even checked my fb... don't like fb... 


Good night!

I wish you all the best!


----------



## limr (Mar 1, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> > mutlu y&#305;llar mmaria!
> ...



Mutlu means "happy" and 'yillar' means 'years', so the phrase is used for birthdays or anniversaries or for the new year. More commonly, people would say "Dogum gunun kutlu olsun!" Which means, "May the day of your birth be celebrated!" 

With the proper accents on the letters, it's: Do&#287;um günün kutlu olsun!


----------



## Tiller (Mar 1, 2014)

limr said:


> Mutlu means "happy" and 'yillar' means 'years', so the phrase is used for birthdays or anniversaries or for the new year. More commonly, people would say "Dogum gunun kutlu olsun!" Which means, "May the day of your birth be celebrated!"  With the proper accents on the letters, it's: Do&#287;um günün kutlu olsun!



:thumbup:


----------

